# Kartensperre, extreme Handyrechnung wg. downloads



## Baba Jaga (21 September 2010)

Ich bin fix und fertig.

Hab am WE meine Handykarte gesperrt bekommen. Angeblich habe ich mit dem Handy am WE Internetkosten von 530 Euro verursacht. Zu einer Zeit, in der das Handy zwar an war, aber nicht benutzt wurde.

Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt richtig?

Natürlich werde ich sofort eine Überprüfung verlangen, aber die haben eine Einzugsermächtigung und nach 6 Wochen gehört das Geld ihnen und ich kann nichts mehr machen. Ich würde das Geld also direkt zurück holen und den unstrittigen Betrag überweisen. Karte ist sowieso gesperrt und bleibt das auch, bis ich bezahlt habe.

Ich kann mir das überhaupt nicht erklären.

Ist es ratsam, gleich einen Anwalt zu konsultieren, oder erst auf Kulanz zu hoffen? Welche Fristen muß ich einhalten?

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## husky-53 (21 September 2010)

*AW: Kartensperre, extreme Handyrechnung wg. downloads*

hallo Baba Jaga

Hoffe nicht auf Kulanz eines Mobilfunkanbieters. Die wollen dein Geld.Und davon recht viel.
Ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Innerhalb von 4 Wochen 630 €
Internetgebühren.
Mein Verfahrensweg:
sofort bei der Bank Geld rückbuchen !!! Geht auch nach 6 Wochen !!!!
Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrugs,
Wiederspruch wegen der überhöhten Rechnung einlegen,
Anwalt konsolidieren,
Verbraucherzentrale einschalten und nach Leidensgenossen suchen.
Die Mob.Anbieter geben ohne Ausreichend Druck nicht nach.
Ich habe auch erst mal eine Absage mit der Begründung,"Handynutzer sind immer schuld " erhalten.

Jetzt meine Frage : Um welches Handy handelt es sich ?
    und um welchen Provider handelt es sich.

In den Recherchen zu meinen Fall habe ich festgestellt,du und ich ,wir sind kein einzelfall.Nur der Nachweis bzw.die Beweislage gegenüber der Provider ist sehr schwer .

So das wars erst mal.Melde dich mal unter [ edit]@arcor.de
ich habe schon eine Menge Informationen gesammelt

mfg [ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2010)

*AW: Kartensperre, extreme Handyrechnung wg. downloads*

Gemäß Nutzungsbedingungen dürfen keine E-Mail Adressen gepostet werden. Das soll keine Schikane sein, jedoch deine Mailadresse vor Harvestern schützen und somit Dein Spamaufkommen nicht um 300 % aufblähen.

Zitat Nutzungsbedingungen:

"Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht."

Die Mods werden es kurzfristig editieren.


----------



## webwatcher (21 September 2010)

*AW: Kartensperre, extreme Handyrechnung wg. downloads*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Mods werden es kurzfristig editieren.


Richtig 
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
> Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
> In Ausnahmefällen wird die Veröffentlichung von E-Mailadressen geduldet, wenn es sich um einen angemeldeten User handelt und die Veröffentlichung vorher mit den Betreibern abgesprochen wurde. Aufgrund der SPAM-Gefahr wird hiervon jedoch grundsätzlich abgeraten.


----------

